
The Feds’ Favorite iPhone Hacking Tool Is Selling on eBay– and It’s Leaking Data - e1ven
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/02/27/the-feds-favorite-iphone-hacking-tool-is-selling-on-ebay-for-100and-its-leaking-data/#6f15fbc55dd4
======
jaclaz
2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19284643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19284643)

